# Buying coffee machine and grinder in uk



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Hi all

Have been looking at upgrading my kit and am considering:

Rancilio Silvia with grinder (tbc which)

Or Gaggia classic with grinder (tbc which)

Or sage express barista

Budget around £550. Where would you buy the silvia (have found myespresso. Co. Uk) and what grinder would you get? Spend more on machine and cheaper grinder or vice versa?

Anyone know how good the sage is for grinding?

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't prioritise machine over grinder. Budget of £550 will get you a good used Classic and a new Eureka Mignon. If you're lucky and patient, you might find a used Mignon via the forum which would leave you enough for a used Silvia.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Buying used is a savvy way of making your budget go further. Buying via the forum is the best avenue for this as members are more likely to know about and care more for their equipment. Buying used also future proofs upgrading - you're less likely to lose money.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Once you get to 5 posts , you will have access to sales threads

There always seems to be a frequent amount of well cared for Gaggia for sale .

Reason being you ask , people seem to move through the upgrade cycle pretty quick...

Gaggia's are cheaper to buy new and or second hand so you see alot more of the around being resold .

Older models if well looked after can last for years ...

Plus new gaggia's have some different parts in them ( they lack a 3 way solenoid valve for example )


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Classics are popping up on here every few days at the minute, get your 5 posts in, tell us about yourself and hold tight for one, you will pay about the same as ebay, maybe a little more, but you can be rest assured it will be well looked after and more than likely have the mods done to get the best out of it from day one...


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks! Looking forward to getting more tips out of this forum. What to look out for in the used section though? Bit concerned about getting second hand machine/ grinder (in terms of usage its already had and how long it lasts in my hands!)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

A classic if looked after will last a long time, only needing to replace a few parts every now and then, not a lot of cost in keeping it in good condition.

Ebay, you have no idea how the user has looked after it, if they have used hard/soft tap water, backflushed or descaled it, even simple dropping the plate and head out to clean every now and then....

On here, you are very likely to get one that has been loved and well cared for....

The price of a new one is £200+ and the new 2015 model is not as good as the older models, second hand pre 2015 model with OPV mod and steam wand changed will cost you about £120 on here.. £80+ saving!

Take your left over £320 and pick up a second hand grinder off here also, keep your eyes on the for sale section over the next week, a few grinders will be coming up for sale due to a group buy of new ones for a few users.

.


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks! Few more posts required...


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

So in terms of recommended second hand grinders? Thoughts?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah grinders are a minefield..... burr type, burr size, motor size, retention, single dosing, on demand...

Ill let someone else advise on that one.


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

The first one I bought was (is) a dualit one. All I knew then was that a burr grinder is good. Now, there is a whole host of things to consider. Every passion has its problems!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Your only just scratching the surface....

Tamper, milk jug, scales, timer, beans.... Then you start looking at brewed methods..... then you upgrade..... then your wife leaves you..


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Haha. She's on the verge.

At most I could spend between 150 and 200 on grinder. That's second hand territory. So on balance, what's the consensus on the best option?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Any space/aesthetic considerations?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

£200, maybe a second hand mignon, here is one that recently sold

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23905-Sold-Eureka-Mignon-Matte-Black-coffee-grinder-%A3200-00

Or maybe a RR45

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23892-FS-Brasilia-Rossi-RR45-grinder-%A3125-00

Or push your budget a little further for a mazzer

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23902-Sold-F-S-Mazzer-luigi-SRL-grinder-%A3250-00

Some classics also here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23949-Gaggia-classic-with-wand-and-solenoid-upgrade

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23371-For-Sale-2014-Gaggia-Classic-II

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23936-Gaggia-Classic-1-year-old-steam-wand-upgrade-vgc-Sheffield

Subscribe to the for sale section of the forum, set it to get instant notifications and then when someone posts a grinder/machine for sale you should get an email, or if your on tapatalk you will get a notification on your device...


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Aesthetics not really. Not the back of a dog would be good though. My kitchen is a glorified closet - it shouldn't be bigger than the coffee machine.


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Froggystyle - thanks. Subscribing now!


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

So is there any potential issues with NEWER classics? Someone (MrBoots2U) mentioned lack of 3 way solenoid. Is that even critical? Naive I know...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

philipduarte said:


> So is there any potential issues with NEWER classics? Someone (MrBoots2U) mentioned lack of 3 way solenoid. Is that even critical? Naive I know...


JUmbo Ratty had problems with his and ended up asking for an older model as replacement


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

So, thanks to all your excellent information and help. On the back of your guidance I have purchased a second hand (1 year old) gaggia classic, with an upgraded steam wand. I believe this model is better than the 2015 models according to information received.

all I need now is a good second hand grinder for £200 MAX (second hand) and I am golden.

I have bought a Hario skerton (yet to arrive) so at least I can get a decently fine grind until I settle on an adequate grinder


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

In terms of what can actually go wrong with a grinder, and therefore buying second hand, is it wholly down to the burr blades themselves (i.e. they could need replacing)? If blades need replacing, how much would that cost and where do you buy blades?


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

In terms of what I am looking at:

Eureka mignon

Or

Rancilio rocky

Thoughts?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Rocky is stepped so fine dialling can be tricky, mignon is not so you can get better results for espresso, mignon can be a little clumpy.

Go for the mignon and do the clump crusher mod.


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Clump crusher mod?!


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Looked it up. Looks simple and cheap to do


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ha ha, yes... That's what it's like on here... Buy expensive (relative term) kit, then make it better! Mod mod mod! There's a mazzer SJ in the for sale at £200 currently, seems a good deal. If I had the money (or a more understanding Mrs), it'd have been mine already.


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Just to close this thread out - done for now


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

Hi philip, it looks like you've successfully managed to do what I'm hoping to over the next few weeks. I'm a relative newbie, and I'm after a classic and a new grinder to replace my cheap burr grinder.

How have you got on with yours? Any hints or tips for someone looking to do the same?


----------

